# Another Falls



## Sukerkin (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-13139980

Courage is armour against fear and fear is the ultimate killer.  

Sometimes courage does not prevent the death of the body but it always prevents the death of the spirit.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 20, 2011)

.


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2011)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 21, 2011)

.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------

